# Pet peeves



## kunzog (Sep 27, 2014)

Why do folks think they can turn a bicycle's handlebars upside and call it a "Board Track Racer"?  Worse yet add a Chinese motor. This post not meant to offend anyone.


----------



## bike (Sep 27, 2014)

*Cause it is a lot easier*

than chunking out 150k+ for a real one...

My pet peeve is that people will not pay 3k for a nicely restored wz but I have seen chinese powered abominations SELL for 3600+!
Nutty


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 27, 2014)

Why do people think they can get double or triple what something typically sales for just because you posted a post in the wanted section of the CABE? That is my peeve


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 27, 2014)

Two different reasons no doubt. 

In the past riders often turned their bars upside down to achieve the same aerodynamic effects as is built in to a racing model. Modern collectors come across bikes modified in this manner and often do not know the  difference between a factory board track racer and a street bike with the bars turned on end. In this case an honest mistake.


The small displacement 2 stroke Chinese motors arrived to our shores a few short years ago. At the same time, the rat rod craze came into it's own. In my opinion it was a leap of genius to marry the two ideas and create a retro looking board track motorcycle. When *done right* these can be great looking and riding machines. I doubt any are meant to fool anyone into thinking they are 1920 racing motorcycles. They are _artistic expressions_ is the ultimate answer to this question of why. 

No harm and no foul to either in my opinion.


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 27, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> Why do people think they can get double or triple what something typically sales for just because you posted a post in the wanted section of the CABE? That is my peeve




To this I will say, anyone can ask anything they want, do not take offence. There is no need to be "peeved". Especially here on the CABE readers and potential buyers are very well informed. Nobody is going to be fooled. If others feel wasting their time listing things at a grossly inflated prices is of  benefit, get a chuckle out of it and move on.


----------



## sam (Sep 27, 2014)

There is a art to selling---and I'm no artist.
I knew this guy that told me if it doesn't sell(his lot by the lake) he's going to raise the price till it does !


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 27, 2014)

people who scoff at bicycle guys that part out any kind of bicycle even if a nice original.....we all have skeletons in closet.....no one is perfect....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2014)

...no one behind me, but people will cut right out in front of me and drag their azz.......


----------



## videoranger (Sep 29, 2014)

"Why do folks think they can turn a bicycle's handlebars upside and call it a "Board Track Racer"? "
Why do folks turn the drop bars on old Huffy ten speeds upside down and carry large bags of empty pop cans around? What makes me cringe is when folks have balloon tire bikes with the handle bar ends pointing upwards rather than level or slightly down. Why o why can't they see that looks so dorky.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2014)

people that thing a 20 yr. old bike is an Antique..... what is a 1890 bike then, a "Fossil"???


----------



## spoker (Oct 6, 2014)

fyi it was kool in the 50s to turn your handle bars upside down,back then us kids had never heard of a board track racer,only dorky kids kept there bikes stock!!!!!!


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 7, 2014)

kunzog said:


> Why do folks think they can turn a bicycle's handlebars upside and call it a "Board Track Racer"?




Perhaps because it contributes to excellent form?





Nah! It’s just because it has always been cool!





In the heyday of penny farthing racing, fans would turn out to see their favorite racers at an event. Towns would shut down, as people poured out to the roadsides to see a speed race of high wheelers racing on the dirt roads. (note the handlebarso





When Safety bicycles emerged, it was a game changer! Promoters saw opportunities to make money and built closed venues with large wooden tracks and stands 




Thousands of spectators would turn out to witness who's the fastest man alive. (note the handlebars) :o  




Young men & women would pretend to be their favorite racing champion and blaze hot trails through the town, spooking horses and scaring the pedestrians with their reckless riding! A name was soon coined for these speed demons, known as "Scorching". (note the handlebarso








By the late 1890s, the public had become convinced that Scorching was dangerous and irresponsible! Provoking Teddy Roosevelt to create a “Scorcher Squad”  a unit of police officers on bicycles to chase down and ticket these fast hoodlum bicycle riders! 

Ironically bicycle manufacturers couldn't resist this phenomenon for making a quick buck; hence named their top model roadsters "Scorchers" to attract those who thirst for speed!


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 7, 2014)

So who copied whom?

Lets not forget board track (motorcycle) racing evolved from bicycle racing!  Here’s a pic of Oscar Hedstrom with the first mass produced motorcycle…the Indian! (note the handlebarso




The flipping of handlebars began with bicycles! Here are a few handlebar ads from the 1800's, produced many years before a motorbike (board track racer) ever set its wheels on a wooden bicycle track.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow Carlton!
What a nice post and read.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Wow Carlton!
> What a nice post and read.
> Chris




Yes Carlton, you always please.....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2014)

Pet Peeves:

People that have kooler stuff than I.

(jest kidd'n)


----------



## bikiba (Oct 7, 2014)

fordsnake said:


>




what year do you think this is from?


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 7, 2014)

That is some very interesting info,I just learned something. Some great pics there too.


----------



## kunzog (Oct 7, 2014)

My Simplex Servi Cycle Board Track Racer


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 7, 2014)

*2nd That!!!!!*



Sped Man said:


> Why do people think they can get double or triple what something typically sales for just because you posted a post in the wanted section of the CABE? That is my peeve





Not Only That,,,,,But They Rather Let It Rotten than Selling It To You, Just Because They Don't Want You to Have a Better Looking Bike!!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok ...a Pet Peeve I gotta vent...and this one happened to me recently.
I want to start by saying....If you buy a Bike or a part or whatever from me...
once it's yours ...you can do whatever you want with it.

HOWEVER....when you approach with a huge song and dance about how
this bike or part is what you've dreamt of for EVER and it's your "keeper" 
and grail catch yadda yadda...  And the next thing you know it's Flipped?
for whatever amount...huge profit, no profit...whatever...
That full on blows.
This just happened with a rare bicycle I've owned for years.... I honestly figured
it would be in the notable collectors hands for "ever" or some such long period of time
due to the approach and elaborate song and dance about acquiring the item.
Wrong!  On the Shopping block it went.
 I would not have given a flying eff about it....had I not been approached in such 
a "this is for MEEEE a "Keeeeeeper" ...going into my collection!!!! sort of way.

All would have been better just left unsaid.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 17, 2021)

My pet peeve is people who post one picture and one line: “What’s it worth?”


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 18, 2021)

My nose hair and ear hair as I grow older!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Ok ...a Pet Peeve I gotta vent...and this one happened to me recently.
> I want to start by saying....If you buy a Bike or a part or whatever from me...
> once it's yours ...you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> ...



I've heard that one before as well. I had another collector explain it to me this way a few years back. He said "There are collectors who are the marrying type and those that just date" Meaning some, such as myself, tend to hold onto to stuff forever while for others its just the thrill of the hunt and a few months later its gonna move on down the road. I've seen this happen with parts to "I really need this to complete a project" and next thing you know its for sale at a considerable mark-up. This is why sometimes I'm selective to whom I may deal with. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 18, 2021)

Do you notice The American Picker's TV show, Mike & Frank are keeping or collecting almost everything they buy. Once they own it it's on the market. Thats reality TV. They did a show at my buddy Moe's, I asked Moe why he sold that stuff. He said everything they bought they brought with them and stuck it in his building's, barn's and made it look like it was Moe's stuff.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 18, 2021)

Was Moe that really large biker guy like 6'6"/6'8" huge beard?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 18, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> They did a show at my buddy Moe's, I asked Moe




Was Moe that very tall large bike guy?


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes, thats him heres a shot of him and my wife.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 18, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Yes, thats him heres a shot of him and my wife.




What an awesome guy,need more of him in the world.


----------



## Hudman (Feb 18, 2021)

Now im second guessing putting this on "what bike did you ride today". I was happy with myself that i rode into work today. Besides riding a bike instead of hoarding it away for nobody to enjoy, or for some to get peeved over. The answer to your question of "why" is...because i can...with all due respect.  Ive got many bikes so when i put this one together these are the choices i made in its construction. Its not for sale..its not anybody's bike but mine and i didnt build it per anybody elses specs..One way or another, ENJOY.


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 18, 2021)

Moe is a good man, he's a two wheel guy but runs some Hemi's in his hot rod's. 20 some year's ago we worked at a bar and we had to throw out 5 college kids. After the bar closed we were sitting on the front steps and 2 car's pulled in the parking lot, it was all 5 college kids seeking revenge. Moe asked his girl friend to go call the cops.. I told Moe I'd do the best I could and he said not to help him because he wasn't gonna look at who he was hitting. When the cops showed up they knew Moe of course and asked if any of them were dead, Moe said those 3 are sleeping and those 2 just woke up. Alot of great memories with Moe.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 18, 2021)

another handleBAR story in the snow


----------



## dasberger (Feb 18, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Ok ...a Pet Peeve I gotta vent...and this one happened to me recently.
> I want to start by saying....If you buy a Bike or a part or whatever from me...
> once it's yours ...you can do whatever you want with it.
> 
> ...




This is in the same vein....  Pet Peeve BS Artists...

So let me preface this by saying that I am a home builder who does tear down old homes that are too far gone to salvage but have saved many 100 y/o homes over last 20 years.  Tear downs happen in cities across our country with vary degrees of approval or angst depending on perspective.  Anyway, recently a gorgeous Tudor home on a prime street in my neighborhood was torn down.  The owner who was in her 90's negotiated a deal with one of my competitors as he promised it was "the house he and his family had been searching for". 

In the course of negotiations the woman passed and the estate/kids start fighting over it.  Some wanted it sold regardless others found out the buyer was going to tear it down and refused to sell...  In the end he closed the deal and a letter he wrote explaining his intent to keep the home was added to purchase and sale agreement and then subsequently recorded with the deed.  

What do you think happened?  Needless to say the lovely home met the business end of a bulldozer.  Best part is the DOT quality spite sign erected by the family just on the other side of the property line.  Hilarious but in the end who has the last laugh?  He'll build his house and somebody from out of state with a fancy tech job will come pay him $2.5 mil and the cycle will continue.  Either way glad thats not my reputation in the neighborhood!


Bravo!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2021)

dasberger said:


> This is in the same vein....  Pet Peeve BS Artists...
> 
> So let me preface this by saying that I am a home builder who does tear down old homes that are too far gone to salvage but have saved many 100 y/o homes over last 20 years.  Tear downs happen in cities across our country with vary degrees of approval or angst depending on perspective.  Anyway, recently a gorgeous Tudor home on a prime street in my neighborhood was torn down.  The owner who was in her 90's negotiated a deal with one of my competitors as he promised it was "the house he and his family had been searching for".
> 
> ...



Jack Zampell is an asshat


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 19, 2021)

I love the Moe stories @HEMI426 ! Sounds like my kinda guy. 

My pet peeve is coming here for info & asking right away the value; then trying to sell it here .... won't comment anything more


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2021)

I want to hear more stories about Moe.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 19, 2021)

He is massive, would not f@%k with him


----------



## vincev (Mar 16, 2021)

I find it sad that when a person comes here for an honest answer to a question they get a dozen answers that are different.There is only one correct answer usually.If you dont know the answer to a legit question then dont say anything !


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 17, 2021)

videoranger said:


> ..................'' What makes me cringe is when folks have balloon tire bikes with the handle bar ends pointing upwards
> rather than level or slightly down. Why o why can't they see that looks so dorky.''




Totally agree.

My other pet peeve is when the Confessional Priest ...
after i quietly confessed a ''sin'' ... would say (in a loud
voice) -- *'' You did what ?!! ''*

Every repenting sinner in the church would turn back-
ward in their pew ... just to see who would waltz outta
the confessional.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 17, 2021)

hoofhearted said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> My other pet peeve is when the Confessional Priest ...
> after i quietly confessed a ''sin'' ... would say (in a loud
> ...



I can't say I have ever had that problem. Maybe that is why a lot of people say I need Jeebus. I do understand that feeling though ....different situations but people judging or looking down on you ... Edit I do want to add I am freaking flawed & have my own personal issues. I could be a lot worse but I am human, alive, and I struggle Daily with things some people couldn't carry for as long as I have.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 17, 2021)

Simple...

There, their, they're
To, too, two

It's really not that hard


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 17, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> Simple...
> 
> There, their, they're
> To, too, two
> ...



You forgot Hay & Hey. Plus the many others. It peeves me too.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 17, 2021)

*peeve* _ n_  1 : a feeling or mood of resentment.    2 : a particular grievance : GRUDGE


----------



## Barto (Mar 17, 2021)

Pet Peeve:

5 paragraphs, one period and not an uppercase letter in sight!

Slow drivers who simply roll through stop signs!

People who just don’t know when to stop joking around!

I’m done!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 17, 2021)

Barto said:


> Pet Peeve:
> 
> 5 paragraphs, one period and not an uppercase letter in sight!
> 
> ...



soyoureokaywithstufflikedisaslongastheyhaveasenseofhumorbutknowwhenenoughisenoughright? Hahaha

1 of my biggest peeves is a Carolina thing "hey bo"


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 18, 2021)

I have to admit, I go on Feebay each day and look for certain item. I look everyday for vintage muscle bike handlebars, it is impossible to look past the hundreds of drop down bars posted daily. Who is going to buy all those? So i try to refine my search in the bicycle parts section by typing in High rise handlebars. Now I have to wade through postings for women's high rise jeans, WTF my smart phone can tell when I start driving in my car. Feebay can not get a system that can determine what the hell I was looking for, I was in bike parts for goodness sakes. And also those high rise jeans look ridiculous even on the nicest of bodies, I can not stand them.


----------



## JO BO (Mar 18, 2021)

Check out personnel who holler out your purchase or asked for item which may be an embarrassing item for price/availability/or loudly because they weren't sure they heard you right .


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 18, 2021)

I love buying feminine products for my wife and chatting up the cashier about how I don't really like to use the newer products and wish I could find some of the more comfortable older style. It is often met with complete silence.


----------



## Barto (Mar 18, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Check out personnel who holler out your purchase or asked for item which may be an embarrassing item for price/availability/or loudly because they weren't sure they heard you right .



Then they go home and Troll the internet!!!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 18, 2021)

-People who dont care to spell correctly or spell incorrectly on purpose to seem edgy (see also, adding a Z where there should be an S)
-chewing with your mouth open (for the love of God I am a nice guy but I will brain you)
-close talkers (see also drunk people)  "back up Kyle"
-Calling my bike a "pee wee herman bike"......no explanation necessary
-people that find a killer bike and immediately ask everyone "whats it worth"   (that just screams "I dont belong here")
-any ad that references Ebay prices as a basis for their pricing
-calling everything a "barn find"
-calling anything that is simple a really nice survivor piece, NOS  (only NOS is NOS)
-TV shows where the wife is seen as the savior of the house hold and the husband is some brain dead moron who constantly needs saving from himself and no one respects
-Politics  (I dont wanna talk about it, ever...)
-People that ask you for advice and then do the opposite and come to me when it blows up in their face (see also Askholes)
-people who listen to respond and not listen to listen
-story toppers
......I could go on.  haha


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2021)

Barto said:


> Pet Peeve:
> People who just don’t know when to stop joking around!



Then I bet you're glad Henny Youngman is dead.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 19, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I love buying feminine products for my wife and chatting up the cashier about how I don't really like to use the newer products and wish I could find some of the more comfortable older style. It is often met with complete silence.



Next time buddy tell'er "you accidentally picked the wrong time to kidnap her"


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 19, 2021)

When every Nitrous oxide system & energy drink is called NOS


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 20, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> My nose hair and ear hair as I grow older!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1359808



OMG!
Your nose hair is down to your chin!
Your ear hair had covered your head!
You're gonna need a specialist.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 20, 2021)

Hudman said:


> Now im second guessing putting this on "what bike did you ride today". I was happy with myself that i rode into work today. Besides riding a bike instead of hoarding it away for nobody to enjoy, or for some to get peeved over. The answer to your question of "why" is...because i can...with all due respect.  Ive got many bikes so when i put this one together these are the choices i made in its construction. Its not for sale..its not anybody's bike but mine and i didnt build it per anybody elses specs..One way or another, ENJOY.
> 
> View attachment 1359847



I'd ride that twice a week, all over town.
If I was a cool old bike, I wouldn't want a second life as a show girl.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 20, 2021)

As far as Im concerned, what my Grandmother told me fits;
Vintage is 30 years old... and it sucks, but it's still not worth anything, even if it does say collectors edition on it.
Classic is 50 years old... and it blows, but only if is is high quality aaaand, if it's within my lifetime I don't wanna hear that its old and valuable.
Antiques are over 100 years old... Period. If you call that Varsity an antique one more time, I'll buy it just to set it on fire.

And...
"Its selling for....... on Ebay." When actually its been up for sale at that price for a year while dozens of better have sold for much less. How do you know how much it sold for if it is still up for sale?

Also...

Greed and selfishness in all its forms
.... its why Im basically an extroverted recluse.


----------



## Paul Baker (Mar 28, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> As far as Im concerned, what my Grandmother told me fits;
> Vintage is 30 years old... and it sucks, but it's still not worth anything, even if it does say collectors edition on it.
> Classic is 50 years old... and it blows, but only if is is high quality aaaand, if it's within my lifetime I don't wanna hear that its old and valuable.
> Antiques are over 100 years old... Period. If you call that Varsity an antique one more time, I'll buy it just to set it on fire.
> ...



One mans trash is another mans treasure . Me thinks you have too mans bad days  and let small things bother you to much . Chill out


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 28, 2021)

Paul Baker said:


> One mans trash is another mans treasure . Me thinks you have too mans bad days  and let small things bother you to much . Chill out



Huh? A little too close to home? 
This is a tongue in cheek what "irritates you" thread. It doest necessarily need a response from the closely offended.
(offended that I don't appreciate my time wasted by greedy people?)
Notice how you had nothing to add to the thread, just to interject negativity.
Maybe YOU should chill out. 
And maybe learn the ropes with still fingers
Something else I dont Appreciate?
Folks unable to mind their own business if they have nothing positive to say.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 28, 2021)

OK, here we go.  When people post multiple items that have been up for years and viewed thousands of times continue to "bump".
IMO, it's disrespectful to those posting a new item who have it kicked down multiple positions.  NOBODY WANT'S IT! (at your price)
That's a load off my chest.
By the way, I agree with everyone's peeves ahead of me.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 28, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> OK, here we go.  When people post multiple items that have been up for years and viewed thousands of times continue to "bump".
> IMO, it's disrespectful to those posting a new item who have it kicked down multiple positions.  NOBODY WANT'S IT! (at your price)
> That's a load off my chest.
> By the way, I agree with everyone's peeves ahead of me.



John! 
what are you doing with that cool Beer Can as your Avatar?
Your gonna trigger me man..... Ive got Brewerania bad.... I needed a 13 step program to get over it.


----------



## mrg (Mar 28, 2021)

Great looking vintage bikes posted here with a Dammmm China seat on it!!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2021)

People putting crap on the internet that's totally.....f..k............ messed up and won't fix it because they're too stupid. Middleweights in 1938? 

The go to site for dumb people to learn how to be dumber?


----------



## PLERR (Apr 8, 2021)

Maybe my biggest bike pet peeve is seat post clamp bolts.

The right side of the bike is the "dress" side. The presentation side. The bike's good side. So why the hell are all seat post clamp bolts installed so the clean head of the bolt is on the left and the klunky, ugly end of the bolt and nut on the right?

One of the first things I do when I get a bike is turn that damn bolt around.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Maybe my biggest bike pet peeve is seat post clamp bolts.
> 
> The right side of the bike is the "dress" side. The presentation side. The bike's good side. So why the hell are all seat post clamp bolts installed so the clean head of the bolt is on the left and the klunky, ugly end of the bolt and nut on the right?
> 
> One of the first things I do when I get a bike is turn that damn bolt around.




It's there for the right handers. Standing over the rear wheel you unbolt and unloosen to adjust and aim the seat. But I get your peeve.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 9, 2021)

This is more true in the classic car world than anything but:
Oldtimers in the hobby that have no patience or time to teach the generation before them about what they do and how they do it and then complain that the younger generation doesnt care about the thing they love.  
I already loved old bikes and old cars but my love and passion is as strong as it is because of the select few that took the time to teach me the right ways to do things instead of ignoring me or ripping on me for making mistakes based on not having the right knowledge.
I always have time to stoke someone elses flames...


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2021)

Having to keep deflating and readjusting the tube when you can't seem to get the valve stem straight.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 9, 2021)

Boris said:


> Having to keep deflating and readjusting the tube when you can't seem to get the valve stem straight.



As as younger vintage cruiser in my 20's I remember showing up to a vintage ride once with crooked stems and got called out immediately.  Lol  Never let that happen again....


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2021)

not a big peeve but bikers calling a boys bike "she" and putting skirt guards on a boys bike....


----------



## vincev (May 9, 2021)

Going to look at a bike and seeing the ownere changed a few parts then claims that was an old picture


----------



## bobcycles (May 9, 2021)

PLERR said:


> Maybe my biggest bike pet peeve is seat post clamp bolts.
> 
> The right side of the bike is the "dress" side. The presentation side. The bike's good side. So why the hell are all seat post clamp bolts installed so the clean head of the bolt is on the left and the klunky, ugly end of the bolt and nut on the right?
> 
> One of the first things I do when I get a bike is turn that damn bolt around.




actually?   That's the way most of the unrestored original bikes I've found were set up.
backwards.  
not sure why.


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2021)

Newbees or other cabers who bump up ooold threads with questions for somebody that has not been on here in years and get all of us excited about a bike that sold 10 yrs ago, I really have to try to look at the post date now before I respond. You look at the recent date of the last post and just answer not realizing It's old!


----------



## tacochris (May 24, 2021)

Here is a good one that came to light after seeing some local nonsense:

People who post "not rare" things for sale way too high and then when people call them on it, they go on typical "_pay to play...people who cant afford this or that...supply and demand blah blah_" rant about it like they ARENT the ones causing the issue.  
I buy what i need even if I have to wait, but I'm never hard-up enough to buy from people who think they are somehow the pinnacle of all things cool and rare.  
_AKA---Big unchecked egos_


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 9, 2021)

I don’t know if it’s a pet peeve but I find it funny when people have to write a reply about it being the wrong day to post on a thread ie western flyer wendsday and they write can’t you wait till Wednesday when someone post it on a Saturday or the post what you found for the week on Sunday who cares if someone writes it on a Tuesday just don’t click it if it bothers you


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 9, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I don’t know if it’s a pet peeve but I find it funny when people have to write a reply about it being the wrong day to post on a thread ie western flyer wendsday and they write can’t you wait till Wednesday when someone post it on a Saturday or the post what you found for the week on Sunday who cares if someone writes it on a Tuesday just don’t click it if it bothers you



Yes and the people that think they are the Cabe police, and who repeat what has already been said in a thread just to get there count up and see themselves in print, super lame and annoying!


----------



## TWDay (Jun 9, 2021)

sam said:


> There is a art to selling---and I'm no artist.
> I knew this guy that told me if it doesn't sell(his lot by the lake) he's going to raise the price till it does !



My Dad use to do that all the time and I'll be darned if it didn't work every time.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 9, 2021)

Pet peeve is all the newbies who come here, want info to identify & price value. From Now On Everyone New should be told $100; Especially if you know they got it free or stupid cheap❗
Even if it's a damn blue bird 😒.
We provide a service of knowledge so don't do it free for their easy sales gain or at least give us 1st right of refusal. Otherwise you create "Maryanne" & even male Karens


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> I don’t know if it’s a pet peeve but I find it funny when people have to write a reply about it being the wrong day to post on a thread ie western flyer wendsday and they write can’t you wait till Wednesday when someone post it on a Saturday or the post what you found for the week on Sunday who cares if someone writes it on a Tuesday just don’t click it if it bothers you



There is no purpose in having day specific threads if you are just going to post on any day--so yes that is a pet peeve of mine. Another Wednesday or Sunday will come around so why not just wait?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Yes and the people that think they are the Cabe police, and who repeat what has already been said in a thread just to get there count up and see themselves in print, super lame and annoying!



I agree! Also people who contribute nothing to the forum or troll other members


----------



## tacochris (Jun 9, 2021)

This is less of a pet-peave and more of a confusion on my part:
Guys who collect and build old bikes, but never wanna talk old bikes.  Im a fan as much as I am a builder/collector and i ALWAYS wanna talk old bikes.  If my eyes are open, ide love to talk old bikes with you!
...but then there are guys who dont even seem to wanna talk about it like you’re doing them an annoyance even trying to initiate conversation.    Like, how are you not excited!!  Talking about something you love should be a blessing!

maybe just me, who knows.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 10, 2021)

People who post at night-time when the thread title clearly says, “…or any *day*”.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2021)

I’ll go with MRG on people responding to 10 year old posts that are no longer relevant.


----------



## vincev (Jun 11, 2021)

I knew I might catch some s.it about building this but I didnt care.I still like it.I have added an old seat and pedals to look nicer..........


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 11, 2021)

vincev said:


> I knew I might catch some s.it about building this but I didnt care.I still like it.I have added an old seat and pedals to look nicer..........
> 
> 
> View attachment 1428301
> ...



I don't know if you meant to put it in the pet peeves thread? But that's a cool looking little fun put put. Modern or not🤷‍♂️. We don't Always Build stuff for someone else's approval; sometimes we just wanna share what we take pride/enjoyment in🍻


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Ok here's one I've seen a couple of times lately--asking someone what they paid for something. Really?


----------



## tacochris (Jun 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok here's one I've seen a couple of times lately--asking someone what they paid for something. Really?



I only go down that path with my really close friends and I usually use the phrase "did you did good on it?" because "how much did you pay" always sounds odd I guess.

"Did you do good on it" sounds like "Man you're my friend and Im happy for you and I hope you got a killer deal!"
"How much did you pay" sounds like a business move...Like "man I wish I would have found that before you did"  Lol


----------



## Coalfield (Jun 16, 2021)

Asking price questions is touchy.  But not always out of line for some things.

Sorta like sharing supplier info =
On @vincev 's bike - if wanting a motored type bike - I might ask, "Nice motor, where'd you get it? (the motor) What's it cost?"
I have often asked someone who purchased replacement brake hoods who is the supplier and what price they ask.
And I once asked a guy with a repaint from a custom painter (i needed a repaint) what the 'rates' were.

But I 100% agree that asking a price 'just to know' is almost rude. 
I always dodge the 'What 'ya got in it?' questions.  Sometimes with....'less than a cheap Rolex' or 'a case of good wine and sweat equity'.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 16, 2021)

Coalfield said:


> Asking price questions is touchy.  But not always out of line for some things.
> 
> Sorta like sharing supplier info =
> On @vincev 's bike - if wanting a motored type bike - I might ask, "Nice motor, where'd you get it? (the motor) What's it cost?"
> ...




Reminds me of the comedian Dov Davidoff and how his dad would never say how much he paid for things, only compare it to other things:
"You could get foot surgery and 5 acres of land for what that car cost me"


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok here's one I've seen a couple of times lately--asking someone what they paid for something. Really?



If you want to know send a PM as they might not want to blurt it out in a thread. I still don't understand removing the price after something is sold, kinda messes with this site being for info.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2021)

When doing an eBay search for *Bicycle Ball Light* I come up with three pages of this schit, and no actual ball lights.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 26, 2021)

People who don’t keep their appointment for free estimate that I drove 20 miles one way for


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 26, 2021)

sam said:


> There is a art to selling---and I'm no artist.
> I knew this guy that told me if it doesn't sell(his lot by the lake) he's going to raise the price till it does !



I had a 1966 Tempest convertible that would not sell. I kept raising the price and it finally sold.


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2021)

when a buyer who  brings along an 'authority" that knows just enough to be dangerous then wants to argue."


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 26, 2021)

vincev said:


> when a buyer who  brings along an 'authority" that knows just enough to be dangerous then wants to argue."



I tell'em if they aren't the $ holder to keep their 2 cents to their self. Hence why I also don't price other people's stuff as the buyer


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 22, 2021)

Probably already mentioned but I hate misleading titles in the classifieds.  Like omitting the word "Ladies" from ladies bikes and parts or writing only "Elgin Bluebird" for parts like a sprocket that is hardly specific to that bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2021)

Pet peeve;
When dealers put a watermark on the neat old bicycle photo’s they’re trying to sell on eBay.
It greatly reduces my ability to add free content to Paul/Bike Genaro’s  no discussion, original old bicycle photography thread.


----------



## Schwinny (Jul 26, 2021)

Folks that highjack another posters threads and start posting dozens of pictures of their own bikes.
I understand that new folks dont see the way to start their own thread, arent computer box savvy or maybe aren't aware of the etiquette in forum posting but its still unnerving.
Maybe a tutorial upon admission is a solution?


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 26, 2021)

How about when you post a wanted thread and other people add to your thread that they are willing to buy the same product as you posted A wanted thread for? Seams like a ok thing todo right?


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 26, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> How about when you post a wanted thread and other people add to your thread that they are willing to buy the same product as you posted A wanted thread for? Seams like a ok thing todo right?




🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Boris (Jul 26, 2021)

Stepping my bare foot in cat barf before I'm even half awake.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 26, 2021)

Boris said:


> Stepping my bare foot in cat barf before I'm even half awake.



Solve that problem = get rid of the cat❗ Own a Dog 🤣


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 26, 2021)

@Boris @Lonestar don't be sad & wowed; you never see people riding cats around in cars or bicycles🤔

Now I mean if it was a big cat like a lynx or somethin' that might be cool 

I'd ride a goat or pig around; even they make better pets than cats & worse case you can eat'em 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tacochris (Jul 26, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> How about when you post a wanted thread and other people add to your thread that they are willing to buy the same product as you posted A wanted thread for? Seams like a ok thing todo right?



In my honest opinion thats a d!ck move to do that.  I went to the trouble of making a "wanted ad" and did all the work and now you're trying to piggy back off my effort.  Kick rocks bum.


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 26, 2021)

tacochris said:


> In my honest opinion thats a d!ck move to do that.  I went to the trouble of making a "wanted ad" and did all the work and now you're trying to piggy back off my effort.  Kick rocks bum.



I've done it once via pm but they OP had 2 offers. Didn't ever get a response from the seller so it wasn't like I was trying to be sneaky or snag it out from under anyone


----------



## tacochris (Jul 26, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I've done it once via pm but they OP had 2 offers. Didn't ever get a response from the seller so it wasn't like I was trying to be sneaky or snag it out from under anyone



I usually wont say anything until Ive seen that the OP has had a chance to get what they wanted.  If I find out that the OP has declined the two offers, then i will chime in and offer to buy.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 26, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> @Boris @Lonestar don't be sad & wowed; you never see people riding cats around in cars or bicycles🤔
> 
> Now I mean if it was a big cat like a lynx or somethin' that might be cool
> 
> I'd ride a goat or pig around; even they make better pets than cats & worse case you can eat'em 🤣🤣🤣



hahahaha! On a side note...I've stepped in dog puke in bare feet as well! Dogs puke too! I guess we should all get slippers!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 26, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> hahahaha! On a side note...I've stepped in dog puke in bare feet as well! Dogs puke too! I guess we should all get slippers!



My pitbully usually only pukes when he wants to gulp massive amounts of water on an empty stomach & when people sneakily give him overly greasy food. I share with him sometimes but I am cautious as his farts can be deadly 🤮


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 26, 2021)

Pet peeve when your pitbully slobbers in your slippers and or chews them up❗
🤬hole mother🤬 son of a 🤬 Dogs
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Folks that highjack another posters threads and start posting dozens of pictures of their own bikes.
> I understand that new folks dont see the way to start their own thread, arent computer box savvy or maybe aren't aware of the etiquette in forum posting but its still unnerving.
> Maybe a tutorial upon admission is a solution?



Like the idiot that always comments and asks questions on the picture thread's like what bikes did you ride today and then get butthurt when you politely ask them to send PM to ask people things! This ahole does it on all threads then has smart a$$ comment! Get a clue jag off....


----------



## vincev (Jul 26, 2021)

People and pet shops  that sell and buy baby chicks and rabbits to people during Easter.These animals end up dead or dumped on country roads to be eaten by coyotes,cats,etc.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2021)

Come home after long day at work and your puppy has eaten every left shoe you own and ate a hole in your bed...😫😯😎😭


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 26, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Come home after long day at work and your puppy has eaten every left shoe you own and ate a hole in your bed...😫😯😎😭



That's weird with just the left shoe🤔 
Chico always chews the heels where they meet your ankles (wear mostly mid tops or sometimes low cuts) & for some reason he has avoided my Dr Martens work boots & My favorite pair of Converses. Luckily for him 🙄😒


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> That's weird with just the left shoe🤔
> Chico always chews the heels where they meet your ankles (wear mostly mid tops or sometimes low cuts) & for some reason he has avoided my Dr Martens work boots & My favorite pair of Converses. Luckily for him 🙄😒



She only eats the front part of shoes so toes stick out..... Mexican street dog


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 26, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> She only eats the front part of shoes so toes stick out..... Mexican street dogView attachment 1452609



Cute pooch but she'd get muzzled after 3 pairs. I had to do Chico that way to keep him from eating stuff of mine. I think he has learned some if he chews his blankets, pillow up then he eventually won't have it & chewin' daddy's stuff gets his 🤬whipped. Lost 1 xbox one game controller, chewed the corner off my wolf throw blanket my grandma Mae R.I.P gave me years ago and a few other things. Sadly he has a hard plastic ball he can't bite through & a kong ball + I used to buy him $18 dollar chew bones that would take ages to gnaw down to nothing (he'd drop'em or sling them into you) 🤬OUCH❗


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Cute pooch but she'd get muzzled after 3 pairs. I had to do Chico that way to keep him from eating stuff of mine. I think he has learned some if he chews his blankets, pillow up then he eventually won't have it & chewin' daddy's stuff gets his 🤬whipped. Lost 1 xbox one game controller, chewed the corner off my wolf throw blanket my grandma Mae R.I.P gave me years ago and a few other things. Sadly he has a hard plastic ball he can't bite through & a kong ball + I used to buy him $18 dollar chew bones that would take ages to gnaw down to nothing (he'd drop'em or sling them into you) 🤬OUCH❗



Forgot about the 5 TV remotes she's eatin...


----------



## Superman1984 (Jul 26, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Forgot about the 5 TV remotes she's eatin...



Ohhh Hell No❗ Chico ate 1 of my Samsung smart tv remotes. I got the to the point where enough was enough or he'd be an outside dog house dog. Given he was less than 2 but he has to learn; stubborn asshat that he is


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 12, 2021)

Latest pet peeve...
Overuse of not only the word "important" but the butchered Cockney Glottal stop version now
pervasive in academia and especially female NPR radio personalities.... "Impor unt"....
The Brits have been doing the "glottal stop" for decades, maybe centuries...originally a 
lower class or cockney 'thang'...   However of late, Americans over emphasize words like,
and especially "Important" robbing from the British cockney slang and thinking they're on
to something original, and also overusing it in all editorializing nonsense spewed out.  annoyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2021)

Wonder why some people here don't put where they live in their profile, if not the city even the area or state?, think you would be proud of where you live not hide it.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2021)

People that yell at me, when I’m overtaking them on the bike path, for not yelling at them, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
Look, I’m not going to yell at every person I pass, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
I can tell you’re a dumb ass, as I’m assessing the approaching situation, so I know just how much room I need to give your wobbling ass, so I’m around you and gone by the time you even realized I was there.
So, don’t yell at me, because I didn’t yell at you, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
The strategic stealth approach works better for me.
I can tell your a sketchy rider/pedestrian just by looking at you.
Be aware of your surroundings, and you won’t need to be yelled at, “ON YOUR LEFT!”


----------



## dasberger (Sep 13, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> People that yell at me, when I’m overtaking them on the bike path, for not yelling at them, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
> Look, I’m not going to yell at every person I pass, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
> I can tell you’re a dumb ass, as I’m assessing the approaching situation, so I know just how much room I need to give your wobbling ass, so I’m around you and gone by the time you even realized I was there.
> So, don’t yell at me, because I didn’t yell at you, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
> ...



Totally with you!  9 times out of 10 when I yell "On your Left" people move to the left then as I brush them with my elbow I hear them say "Oh, ON your left"  Don't get me started with dogs on retractable leashes and unsupervised toddlers on busy multi use paths....   I've stopped using the paths around here unless off hours during the week....  

This is typical volume for an afternoon or a weekend... I wish I was kidding. Good to see people out and about but completely unrideable!  Pic is pre lockdown in March 2020.  Looks the same now just littered with disposable masks


----------



## tacochris (Sep 13, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> People that yell at me, when I’m overtaking them on the bike path, for not yelling at them, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
> Look, I’m not going to yell at every person I pass, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
> I can tell you’re a dumb ass, as I’m assessing the approaching situation, so I know just how much room I need to give your wobbling ass, so I’m around you and gone by the time you even realized I was there.
> So, don’t yell at me, because I didn’t yell at you, “ON YOUR LEFT!”
> ...



Kinda the reason I put a bell on my riders that's within close reach of my index finger....When there is an enemy ship ahead, I just give it quick flick and that usually does the trick.  ....but Im with you, Im not yelling "on your left" ever....this isnt tour de france and Im not lance arm-n-hammer.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 13, 2021)

I find a bell, horn or other device well in advance is best. If I don't have a noisemaker & need some room "Hi, coming up on your left" in a polite/firm tone as you approach is effective. (Give 'em time for their brain to process)Just don't wait until you're right up on them to send warning. Scares the snot/attitude out of them every time! Lol!

Too bad people constantly forget there's other people on the planet and need to be reminded from time to time. 🙄


----------



## dasberger (Sep 13, 2021)

Our main trails are really a victim of their own success. They have spurred an economic/development boom like no other and with that comes units.... lots and lots of units.  Condos, apartments, townhomes and all the bars, coffe shops, restaurants and hipster doo-dad peddlers that come with those units.  Crucial to have the housing density along transit corridors but they have become a magnet for tourists and suburbanites who want to walk on the wild side and feel urban for a day.  Maybe insta a selfie in front of graffitti...

There are etiquette signs posted everywhere on the trails...  Kind of hard to read while texting

If people would just try the trails would certainly be safer for all.  Love that they state first and foremost it's a Transit Corridor...  









						Trail Etiquette
					

The BeltLine is for Everybody!




					beltline.org


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 13, 2021)

E-bikes


----------



## ian (Sep 13, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> E-bikes



Exactly.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 13, 2021)

Awww c'mon guys how can you hate an ebike? I mean I'm peeved that the mid drive & systems I want costs so damn much but you can still pedal them. 

Imagine the guys way back in time when somebody cobbled up a belt driven motor to one 🤣🤣🤣 some old purist was probably yappin'  " ya damn lunatic" as he came sputterin' by ..... 🤦‍♂️Not like half of y'all ancients can hear too well anyways sooo don't be scared of the stealth technology🤣


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2021)

Riders that dont stop for Stop signs,etc. on their bikes.


----------



## ian (Sep 13, 2021)

vincev said:


> Riders that dont stop for Stop signs,etc. on their bikes.



I see that a lot.


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2021)

Bike riders that dont ride single file but spread across the whole lane.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 13, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Awww c'mon guys how can you hate an ebike? I mean I'm peeved that the mid drive & systems I want costs so damn much but you can still pedal them.
> 
> Imagine the guys way back in time when somebody cobbled up a belt driven motor to one 🤣🤣🤣 some old purist was probably yappin'  " ya damn lunatic" as he came sputterin' by ..... 🤦‍♂️Not like half of y'all ancients can hear too well anyways sooo don't be scared of the stealth technology🤣




problem I have with em is, at least around here... the riders ride like idiots...blow through red lights, stop signs etc
as if laws don't apply....ride like ephing kooks more often than not.

Only 2 excuses for ebike....   Disabled or unable to pedal a bike...  
you don't own a car and commute some distance for work or life.

One thing I envision with these things is the mountain of E-bike toxic unrecyclable waste as they age out (probably
very short life expectancy on em') filling up landfills useless after a few years where repairing them
is too costly, obsolecence etc. or "special" new models replace them..   Mountains of E-bikes in the dumps and landfills.


----------



## ian (Sep 13, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Awww c'mon guys how can you hate an ebike? I mean I'm peeved that the mid drive & systems I want costs so damn much but you can still pedal them.
> 
> Imagine the guys way back in time when somebody cobbled up a belt driven motor to one 🤣🤣🤣 some old purist was probably yappin'  " ya damn lunatic" as he came sputterin' by ..... 🤦‍♂️Not like half of y'all ancients can hear too well anyways sooo don't be scared of the stealth technology🤣



Maybe the Ebikes could get a 12volt horn and let us ancients know they're coming...from at least a half mile away


----------



## ian (Sep 13, 2021)

vincev said:


> Bike riders that dont ride single file but spread across the whole lane.



That too.......


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 13, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> problem I have with em is, at least around here... the riders ride like idiots...blow through red lights, stop signs etc
> as if laws don't apply....ride like ephing kooks more often than not.
> 
> Only 2 excuses for ebike....   Disabled or unable to pedal a bike...
> ...



I can see that landfill thing being an issue with those rent to ride ebikes but not too many of self built ones (unless people burn them up & actually wear them out) but it's not much different as batteries are recycled & metal scrapped Usually.



ian said:


> Maybe the Ebikes could get a 12volt horn and let us ancients know they're coming...from at least a half mile away



Every bike needs a Loud Ass Bell or Horn to be Honest If you're riding it any where. I mean of course you have idiots texting etc that wouldn't pay it no mind in a car as they usually don't with car horns. I think a nice loud air horn or even an electric siren would do the trick but also piss off sensitive ears 🤔


----------



## tacochris (Sep 22, 2021)

As someone who sells alot of stuff locally my biggest, most hated pet peeve is people starting any conversation with "whats the lowest you'll take".  One of the top disrespectful things that will most likely get you a deleted email or message.  Today's society might appreciate all that "straight to the point, rise and grind" business nonsense but not me.  Shows the lack of respect you have for me in the hopes that Im "hard up" and willing to be crushed for your benefit.  
Normally my response is to tell you whatever number I have it advertised for.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2021)

tacochris said:


> As someone who sells alot of stuff locally my biggest, most hated pet peeve is people starting any conversation with "whats the lowest you'll take".  One of the top disrespectful things that will most likely get you a deleted email or message.  Today's society might appreciate all that "straight to the point, rise and grind" business nonsense but not me.  Shows the lack of respect you have for me in the hopes that Im "hard up" and willing to be crushed for your benefit.
> Normally my response is to tell you whatever number I have it advertised for.



I always counter that question with “What’s the most you will pay”. V/r Shawn


----------



## tacochris (Sep 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I always counter that question with “What’s the most you will pay”. V/r Shawn



Thats actually a good response.  May steal it...lol


----------



## phantom (Sep 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I always counter that question with “What’s the most you will pay”. V/r Shawn



I use that sometimes.
One of my pet peeves is when friends, relatives, neighbors and anyone else has an opinion on how I should eat my meat. I like steaks medium and burgers done. I can have a little pink in the middle but I can't eat it when it's purple and warm. I don't know why it's their business anyway. I also like bacon crisp, to them I have ruined it.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 22, 2021)

phantom said:


> I use that sometimes.
> One of my pet peeves is when friends, relatives, neighbors and anyone else has an opinion on how I should eat my meat. I like steaks medium and burgers done. I can have a little pink in the middle but I can't eat it when it's purple and warm. I don't know why it's their business anyway. I also like bacon crisp, to them I have ruined it.



Dont get me started on the audacity of people to tell me how i should eat things and how what i like is wrong.  I like my burgers well done....its what i like, its how i like it.  People get offended like my mouth is theres...


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 23, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Dont get me started on the audacity of people to tell me how i should eat things and how what i like is wrong.  I like my burgers well done....its what i like, its how i like it.  People get offended like my mouth is theres...



Yet if you tell them how disgusting it not only looks to eat a "raw red bloody oily" looking steak or sopping up that nastiness with bread & how that "irony" taste makes ya wanna 🤮
They Defend it saying you ruin meat by at least thoroughly cooking most bacteria from it🙄😒

I can eat a light pink or medium well steak but If I can squeeze it & it's oozing anything other than added seasonings FORGET It❗
I will take it Charred on the outside; same with most meats 'cause if it's quality it's not going to really be that tough.

Don't even get me started with Deer meat🤦‍♂️ Sooo many people think it's🤮 but they're usually cooking it very poorly 😒


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Sep 23, 2021)

I took a pair of pullbacks and bent them into Dallas bars, but I call them San Antonio bars because they are a little left of Dallas 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tacochris (Sep 23, 2021)

1936PEDALER said:


> I took a pair of pullbacks and bent them into Dallas bars, but I call them San Antonio bars because they are a little left of Dallas 🤣🤣🤣



🤣You must be a dad cause that was a solid dad joke.


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## tacochris (Sep 23, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1483370



The only person who has earned the right to run a Salt Life sticker....


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 23, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1483370



That thing is from West By God Virginia
🤣🤣🤣 

Bet it runs Excellent, has clean glass & Looks immaculate inside😝 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 27, 2021)

When someone buys a "TOTL" bicycle for reasons other than liking the hobby (at whatever level) and then complains about how it doesn't do what they want and that parts are too expensive to make it into what they now want, or have recently heard it should be.

Just had a guy complain about how his $1500 Surly is.... blah blah blah.... And that changing it to how he thinks he now wants it will cost him a few hundred dollars. And then... how Surly sucks.

So you bought the low end Surly and want to play with the big boys?
What you really bought was a life of catch-up and frustration.
Get an education, a real good job, and then you too can buy the $10k Surly to "upgrade"......
... and have other people do the upgrades for you.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 27, 2021)

People that put up their yard sale signs with print so small you have to park and walk over to read it only to find out it was 3 weeks ago and they never took the signs down. Or a sign with an arrow but dosen't say it's 9 miles down a dirt road only to find its a sale that's been going all summer. One sale I saw had some nice stuff on the lawn, there were people there even the cops, so I started looking around and asking prices, a woman asked what I was doing, I said I needed some prices and she said this is an eviction not a yard sale, I guess that's why the cops were there. My bad!!!!!


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 27, 2021)

When peeps ask CABErs the value of a bike they just aquired, & argue about the appraisal when it isn't what they expected.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 27, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> When peeps ask CABErs the value of a bike they just aquired, & argue about the appraisal when it isn't what they expected.



When people ask for the value of a bike, but then wear a salesmanship hat and promote the bike, adding that they _should_ keep it, but because sometimes they apparently do what they _shouldn’t_, the promoted bike was sold for less than what that same person, (who needed to ask), suddenly *knows* the bike was really worth.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 27, 2021)

when people use "TOTL" instead of top of the line and I need to go Google it to see what they mean. 🙂


----------



## dasberger (Sep 27, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> When someone buys a "TOTL" bicycle for reasons other than liking the hobby (at whatever level) and then complains about how it doesn't do what they want and that parts are too expensive to make it into what they now want, or have recently heard it should be.
> 
> Just had a guy complain about how his $1500 Surly is.... blah blah blah.... And that changing it to how he thinks he now wants it will cost him a few hundred dollars. And then... how Surly sucks.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go out on a limb here...  Is it really the bike or is it the motor?  Just an observation but someone who actually rides a bike and puts the time in the saddle will always outride the guy on his $10k wall hanger.  

But then again I'm educated, can't complain about my career, buy the bikes I want and then have my way with them...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 27, 2021)

people who worry about whether or not I stop at a stop sign while riding. don't worry, I saw you long before you saw me. I'm an old fart riding mostly heavy slow bikes these days, but back when I was young and handsome there was no good reason to stop at a stop sign when doing 20 MPH and no cars at the intersection .. unless there is a cop there.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 27, 2021)

drivers who speed up to pass you so they can cut you off and turn into a parking lot.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 27, 2021)

How about a different outlook:
My pet peeve is me and my mosquito-like focus issues.  
I swear I will get about 90% into a bike refresh, see another bike in the line and think "boy, it wouldnt take much to remove that surface rust" and then its off to the races on that one.  Then 3 months down the road I look back at the other one and think "boy, I only need a wheelset and a chain for that one...."then back on the rack it goes for the finish-line.  I dont know what bone in my body is lacking where I start a bike, finish it then start another one, but I was born without it.  It usually starts hanging up when I realize I need some random pricey part for it, then I discouraged and hang it up till that item shows up.  
I always eventually finish them all but it takes me 6 months in most cases...


----------



## vincev (Sep 27, 2021)

I know thhere is a thread about this but this has ticked me off for a long time.SCRATCHING PAINT TO SEE SERIAL NUMBERS !!!!!!  Its not necessary.Most of the time you can read it with the paint.multi layers of paint then go for it,It was already ruined buy novice :restoration"


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 27, 2021)

people who do not read your email then give dumb replies. 

I emailed on a "Schwinn Cruiser bike" with no picture. turns out to be a late model 4 speed aluminum wheels Schwinn, with a vintage 50's fender and a feather guard. so I asked if he had the rest of the bike that the fender and chain guard came from. I asked him if he would sell the fender, I also asked about his bottom price for the bike, maybe I could use the wheels on something .... he tells me make an offer on the fender and $125.00 for the whole bike. so I email back telling him I am not interested in the bike, but will offer 20 bucks for the fender.

he replies with al list of all the cool stuff on the bike and how the bike is worth much more than $20.00. guy puts a bike on Craigslist with no pictures but has the ability to send me pics in an email.  I give up.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 27, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> people who do not read your email then give dumb replies.
> 
> I emailed on a "Schwinn Cruiser bike" with no picture. turns out to be a late model 4 speed aluminum wheels Schwinn, with a vintage 50's fender and a feather guard. so I asked if he had the rest of the bike that the fender and chain guard came from. I asked him if he would sell the fender, I also asked about his bottom price for the bike, maybe I could use the wheels on something .... he tells me make an offer on the fender and $125.00 for the whole bike. so I email back telling him I am not interested in the bike, but will offer 20 bucks for the fender.
> 
> he replies with al list of all the cool stuff on the bike and how the bike is worth much more than $20.00. guy puts a bike on Craigslist with no pictures but has the ability to send me pics in an email.  I give up.



I hate that BS❗ If you want to sell something post at least 2 good pics of it, know what you want for it price wise vs "make me an offer aka bid on it" when people tend to value stuff for more than what it's worth to most people. I hate & refuse to email on Craigslist 95% of the time. If you're selling it have a damn phone # for calls or text🤦‍♂️


----------



## Majdotkool (Oct 1, 2021)

one thing for me, that maybe more of a gross out than a pet peeve,  is when somebodies gross ugly feet are in the pics of an awesome bike and/or parts. Not cool!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 1, 2021)

Majdotkool said:


> one thing for me, that maybe more of a gross out than a pet peeve,  is when somebodies gross ugly feet are in the pics of an awesome bike and/or parts. Not cool!



My hobbit feet will be in all pics from now on to weed out those with questionable intestinal fortitude.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 3, 2021)

*Sky-poles*
I emphasize with folks who may have back and knee problems, but do we ever notice sometimes that the camera angles are all from about five or six or seven or eight feet in the air, when the center of a bicycle might be 18” to 22” off the ground(?).

(On the same topic of feet in pictures).


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 4, 2021)

Its is simply a WATER HEATER, I repeat a WATER HEATER.  It is not a HOT water heater for goodness sake's people use your heads.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 4, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Its is simply a WATER HEATER, I repeat a WATER HEATER.  It is not a HOT water heater for goodness sake's people use your heads.



That bugs the crap outta me...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 4, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Its is simply a WATER HEATER, I repeat a WATER HEATER.  It is not a HOT water heater for goodness sake's people use your heads.






Lonestar said:


> That bugs the crap outta me...





What if the water came from a pre-heated oven?

(George Carlin wants to know 🤣  🤣  🤣 )


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Its is simply a WATER HEATER, I repeat a WATER HEATER.  It is not a HOT water heater for goodness sake's people use your heads.




You don't know what you're talking about. ROTFLMAO...  Here in the Phoenix Metro area we have hot water heaters! The water pipes are in the attic and the cold water is 120 + degrees so we have hot water heaters.  😜


----------



## vincev (Oct 8, 2021)

Super bright headlights on vehicles.Then running bright lights on lit up roads


----------



## Boris (Oct 8, 2021)

In response to a wanted ad, "I had one, but sold it last week". Why would you think someone really needs to hear that?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 8, 2021)

When people politely ask about the date of manufacture for a bicycle, and quickly learn about the serial numbers on the bottom bracket; and then proceed to post partial-pictures that accidentally cut off the serial number prefix or suffix which determines the date.


----------



## phantom (Oct 12, 2021)

This one happened to me today:  You are telling someone something pretty insignificant like, the other day I saw this car and the whole quarter panel was rusted out and -----then they interrupt you and say " Oh that's nothing, I saw this truck and blah blah blah....BS that doesn't make my something nothing. It may not be much but it's my something, your something doesn't cancel my something.


----------



## dasberger (Oct 14, 2021)

How about when you pay a bike shop to pack a bike and the owner of said shop swears he will treat it like his own as well as block the fork and drops only to receive a tattered and torn box of loose parts...  no blocking, wrapping, padding or securing.  Literally just a box of loose parts... axels busting though box, drops bent, fender broken.... Awesome!   Thanks Guy


How it came off the UPS truck via Bike Flights:






For reference the last bike I shipped... How hard is it? 









That is all...


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2021)

dasberger said:


> How about when you pay a bike shop to pack a bike and the owner of said shop swears he will treat it like his own as well as block the fork and drops only to receive a tattered and torn box of loose parts...  no blocking, wrapping, padding or securing.  Literally just a box of loose parts... axels busting though box, drops bent, fender broken.... Awesome!   Thanks Guy
> 
> 
> How it came off the UPS truck via Bike Flights:
> ...


----------



## hatz4katz (Oct 15, 2021)

Old men that sit around bitching about their pet peeves....... 😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 15, 2021)

hatz4katz said:


> Old men that sit around bitching about their pet peeves....... 😎



Who you calling old?


----------



## Barto (Oct 15, 2021)

Slow drivers who blow through stop signs


----------



## tacochris (Oct 15, 2021)

Barto said:


> Slow drivers who blow through stop signs



As far as traffic peeves go....people who feel like they are getting ahead in life by skirting the turn line and going all the way to the front and cutting in.  People like that make me wanna do bad things to them.  I feel like people who do that are also terrible people in other aspects of their life.
Basically getting ahead at the expense of others who did things the correct way.  Probably also litter, steel money from the donation bins, steel candy from little kids and money out of the purses of old ladies.  Is it obvious I think they are scum?  Lol


----------



## ian (Oct 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> As far as traffic peeves go....people who feel like they are getting ahead in life but skirting the turn line and going all the way to the front and cutting in.  People like that make me wanna do bad things to them.  I feel like people who do that are also terrible people in other aspects of their life.
> Basically getting ahead at the expense of others who did things the correct way.  Probably also litter, steel money from the donation bins, steel candy from little kids and money out of the purses of old ladies.  Is it obvious I think they are scum?  Lol



They think their time is way more important than others.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 16, 2021)

My Peeves are when I sold a Hot Rod or Drag Car that I built it ends up in a big show or a magazine or even a museum the stories that they tell that they had it since they were 16 or they raced it in the 60s or their dad bought  it new. And I find out thru my circle of car friends. They own the car now they should also own the truth. 68 Hemi Roadrunner, 34 Ford 3 window Hemi coupe, Twinn eng. Hemi dragster, The Leo Munnin Speedster w/1924 Star motor. They probably thought I would never find out.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 20, 2021)

tacochris said:


> As far as traffic peeves go....people who feel like they are getting ahead in life by skirting the turn line and going all the way to the front and cutting in.  People like that make me wanna do bad things to them.  I feel like people who do that are also terrible people in other aspects of their life.
> Basically getting ahead at the expense of others who did things the correct way.  Probably also litter, steel money from the donation bins, steel candy from little kids and money out of the purses of old ladies.  Is it obvious I think they are scum?  Lol



Hate it too, but this is what train horns are for...





It is my pet peeve that these horns are used on hapless pedestrians that aren't doing anything wrong, these should only be used for people driving on the shoulder to get as far as they can before they literally run out of room and have to finally get on the freeway, kicking up rocks as they go by....


----------



## tacochris (Oct 20, 2021)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Hate it too, but this is what train horns are for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive been a part of the custom truck scene since around 1994 and the train horns hit hard in around 2000 and let me tell ya, we hated train horn people so much because they never used them for good, only evil.  
....but there are many days i wish i had one for these drivers.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 1, 2021)

When someone decides that maybe they should think about getting into the selling business, and get off to an odd start, such as:

no shipping, won’t pack & ship, or make a trip to the post office, shipping company, or a bike shop that might perform such services; but will travel out of state;
describing things that the seller has but will not sell, unless one buys a whole lot, cleans the barn, and whitewashes aunt Polly’s garden fence; 
seems reluctant to allow for buyers’ inspection, either in-person or via pictures; 
makes a list of “won’t-sell-to” bicycle collectors category and CABE members, yet wishes to advertise on the CABE;
vaguely states that money is not an issue for essentially a financial transaction;
does not seem to have a plan.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 1, 2021)

people who post only the link in the stuff on ebay-Craigslist-Facefart forum and no pictures!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> When someone decides that maybe they should think about getting into the selling business, and get off to an odd start, such as:
> 
> no shipping, won’t pack & ship, or make a trip to the post office, shipping company, or a bike shop that might perform such services; but will travel out of state;
> describing things that the seller has but will not sell, unless one buys a whole lot, cleans the barn, and whitewashes aunt Polly’s garden fence;
> ...




Well, there goes my business model......🙃😆😆


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2021)

Road bike crowd not obeying any traffic laws .


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2021)

People on road bikes not riding single file and riding side by side taking up the whole lame.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 2, 2021)

bike collectors who worry about how cyclists ride their bikes. 🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 3, 2021)

people in cars who do not know that cyclists have the legal right to use of the entire lane just like cars do. people who do not know that when cyclists get a ticket on their bike it goes on their drivers record.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 3, 2021)

vincev said:


> People on road bikes not riding single file and riding side by side taking up the whole lame.



Boris!  Where are you?  Boris????????


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 3, 2021)

vincev said:


> People on road bikes not riding single file and riding side by side taking up the whole lame.



Over here, our 'Highway Code' actually states that you should ride side by side when riding in groups.
It's considered safer to create a shorter potential overtaking distance rather than encouraging lengthy overtaking manoeuvres on our relatively narrow roads.
But no matter how much we educate drivers as to this fact it doesn't lessen the verbal and physical abuse cyclists receive!

My personal peeve was when I discovered that some of my Instagram photos of my daily rides were being used by a hotel in Turkey to advertise their vintage bicycle tours.
Thanks to the Instagram algorithm though I was obviously in their target market. They weren't happy at having to rethink their advertising programme when I advised them to cease and desist.


----------



## Boris (Nov 3, 2021)

vincev said:


> People on road bikes not riding single file and riding side by side taking up the whole lame.





SKPC said:


> Boris!  Where are you?  Boris????????



Sorry, I was out picking up some 2" X 4" X 12" 's.  Had a hell of a time balancing them sideways on my bike rack. Had to take it pretty slow getting home. Got 'er done though. Wish there were some less busy streets on the way back from the lumber yard, but what're ya gonna do? Pretty noisy too, glad I had my earbuds.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Boris said:


> Sorry, I was out picking up some 2" X 4" X 12" 's.  Had a hell of a time balancing them sideways on my bike rack. Had to take it pretty slow getting home. Got 'er done though. Wish there were some less busy streets on the way back from the lumber yard, but what're ya gonna do? Pretty noisy too, glad I had my earbuds.



A friend once went to look at buying a dining table and four chairs; he was riding a Kawasaki 400.
The seller asked him how he was going to transport it home.
He said he'd just tie it all on to the rear rack.
The seller said he could take it for free if he could get it all on the bike.
He got it for free!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 4, 2021)

vincev said:


> Road bike crowd not obeying any traffic laws .



Im with you 100%.  I have daily experience with these dudes because of where I work....


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2021)

Absurdities, such as leaf blowing on super windy fall days. Or the ever popular, chasing the single leaf around the yard with the aforementioned yard "tool".


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 4, 2021)

Bright blinking white lights and bell ringers.


----------



## vincev (Nov 4, 2021)

I find the sound of people raking leaves is aggravating so I start up the leaf blower to blow my leaves into other peoples yard.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 4, 2021)

vincev said:


> I find the sound of people raking leaves aggravating, so I start a fire and blow my burning leaves into my neighbor's yard.



Gee, Vince. I'm glad I'm not your neighbor.


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 4, 2021)

vincev said:


> People on road bikes not riding single file and riding side by side taking up the whole lame.



Lame


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 4, 2021)

I guess mine would be when your working on a project that you got your heart and soul in and just need that 1 thing and some doofus ask you a million for it . No matter what it is


----------



## Barto (Nov 5, 2021)

My pet peeve is Entitled road bikers. Regardless of who you are, there are laws.  Blowing thru stop signs or clogging traffic are no go’s!
I live in a small town in New England - small back roads are very common.  I approached a line of traffic behind a large group of road bikers and noticed the car that was holding things up.  She made a few attempts to pass but the riders who were 4 & 5 across taking up the entire lane.  Two cars ahead of me were honking and some of the riders were flipping the bird!  Eventually she was allowed to pass and she was on her way, but the two drivers in front of me were angry and several bad words were traded.  I passed without incident by driving in the oncoming lane.  Overall I thought they were rude, showing poor judgement and poor ambassadors for road bikes!


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 5, 2021)

Boris you would like how they do it in Florida watering their grass while it’s raining haha some people

Yes I know they are just on a timer


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 5, 2021)

That guy from the 1950's-60's -70's that joined the club and got his good-guy badge, then proceeded to engrave his SSN# or DL# on everything he owns, Including five places on his bicycle. I've bought a couple bikes that someone had even used a punch set.
I think I did that stuff too.... oh, I hate me.

Then, that guy 50 years later that doesn't mention, or take pics of it, or disclose in any way that these #'s have been etched into the parts before he sells them for vintage money.
Or for that matter, mention or disclose any minor flaws in these parts in any way.
That kinda pegs the Peeve meter


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 5, 2021)

The public service announcement system for burn days.  It seems like the only time that I ever hear the “okay” announcement on my radio is when I am 200-300 miles from home. 
No wonder why the incinerator in my back yard is rusted.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2021)

Burn days!
Oh, boy, are you living in the 1950’s.
Haven’t you heard?
The Planet is dying.
We’ve got to live like Monks from now on.
But, don’t worry, be happy!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2021)

again. people on bicycles have the right to as much road as cars. in my Bicycle friendly city there are parts of the road where they have a cyclist outline and an arrow  along with Cyclists can use whole road or some such verbiage.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2021)

Kinda bummed there's so many "Peeved" CABErs; (200+ replies!)
and hardly any pics;
and it's here in General *DIS*cussions About Old Bicycles.😉
Hey, let's Ride!




(Edit) Carlton @fordsnake posted some Way-COOL pics and catalog scans on page 2 about "Scorchers".
Made the whole thread worth reading.🥰


----------



## SKPC (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks like time for a new thread!


saladshooter said:


> All people have the right to be dicks. Some choose to be, some don't.



I do not think his intent was to be a dick Salad-spinner!  Some of the _hate-cyclists-in-the-road _where they legally are allowed in tight situations comments are uncalled for, especially on a bicycle website, a bit stunned actually....Either you don't understand the law, hate tight cycling clothing, jealous they are riding, or are mad they are inconveniencing your throttled foot....  @49autocycledeluxe 's comments I would have to defend...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2021)

cyclist hatred coming from bicycle collectors baffles the mind. I guess the hobby is similar to my toy collection. I don't play with them I just look at them.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 5, 2021)

Pretty simple Peter. My statement goes for every aspect of life.


SKPC said:


> Looks like time for a new thread!
> 
> I do not think his intent was to be a dick Salad-spinner!  Some of the _hate-cyclists-in-the-road _where they legally are allowed in tight situations comments are uncalled for, especially on a bicycle website, a bit stunned actually....Either you don't understand the law, hate tight cycling clothing, jealous they are riding, or are mad they are inconveniencing your throttled foot....  @49autocycledeluxe 's comments I would have to defend...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 5, 2021)

Sometimes in my Truck driving, I find myself upset and complain when someone is putting along at waay below the speed limit hokey pokey.  Narrow road.  Won't speed up or move over.  When I get past them and realize they are elderly with not much time left,  I feel like a dick..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2021)

I hate bikes that take the full lane unless they are going faster than me!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2021)

@saladshooter ...I appologize for taking your comment out of context as it was directed at Human beings in general, not @49autocycledeluxe specifically or cyclists in general, thumbs up.  My circuit breaker is very  thin on this bikes-on-the-road subject and it failed.  I have lost two good friends to knuckleheads on the road, and myself have nearly been killed at least twice on my road bike, run into the ditch in fear and actually was clipped by a mirror by someone doing at least 50 and had multiple objects hurled out of windows at me by passing cars/trucks.  I gave the sport up: I did not want to die young.
      For those who are more collectors of the wheel than avid cyclists, which is AOK with me, I will explain.  It it _absolutely terrifying_ to get  on the road with vehicles.  Ruins the experience as you are on edge the entire time you're exposed to the nut-jobs behind the wheel.  You could die or be maimed at any second. I would imagine a little bit like being on military patrol in a dangerous area.  
    Back in the day with less vehicles, it was relatively safe.  Growth brings more speeding vehicles, and shoulders mean nothing in the dumb-phone era.  I've been to the emergency room three times MTB'ing but I accept the risks of injury that in this particular cycling genre is inevitable!   I miss traditional road biking and pine for the days of open country roads.  @dnc1 and his wonderous posts of his machines and riding in the country is simply outstanding stuff.   @vincev & @Boris, I always look forward to your humor, humility and grace that you bring to these forums, keep it up.  We all are are brothers and sister enthusiasts at the end of the day.  The Cabe is the best.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 6, 2021)

SKPC said:


> @saladshooter ...I appologize for taking your comment out of context as it was directed at Human beings in general, not @49autocycledeluxe specifically or cyclists in general, thumbs up.  My circuit breaker is very  thin on this bikes-on-the-road subject and it failed.  I have lost two good friends to knuckleheads on the road, and myself have nearly been killed at least twice on my road bike, run into the ditch in fear and actually was clipped by a mirror by someone doing at least 50 and had multiple objects hurled out of windows at me by passing cars/trucks.  I gave the sport up: I did not want to die young.
> For those who are more collectors of the wheel than avid cyclists, which is AOK with me, I will explain.  It it _absolutely terrifying_ to get  on the road with vehicles.  Ruins the experience as you are on edge the entire time you're exposed to the nut-jobs behind the wheel.  You could die or be maimed at any second. I would imagine a little bit like being on military patrol in a dangerous area.
> Back in the day with less vehicles, it was relatively safe.  Growth brings more speeding vehicles, and shoulders mean nothing in the dumb-phone era.  I've been to the emergency room three times MTB'ing but I accept the risks of injury that in this particular cycling genre is inevitable!   I miss traditional road biking and pine for the days of open country roads.  @dnc1 and his wonderous posts of his machines and riding in the country is simply outstanding stuff.   @vincev & @Boris, I always look forward to your humor, humility and grace that you bring to these forums, keep it up.  We all are are brothers and sister enthusiasts at the end of the day.  The Cabe is the best.



Thanks for the appreciative comments Pete.
In reality we have very little choice but to cycle on the public roads over here.
Dedicated, car free cycle trails are very few and far between in our overcrowded island; but where they do exist they are highly appreciated. I would have to cycle around 15 miles just to get to the start of the nearest one to me.
I do envy some of the trails you guys have available across the pond.
The cycle lane infrastructure is gradually improving though,but the car is still 'King'.
I should declare that I no longer drive, since my heart problems started last year I haven't driven a mile as my licence was suspended.

Cycling on the footpaths (sidewalks) is illegal for the most part in the UK, leading to $3,000 usd fines!
Some footpaths allow cycling, but you're an easy target for the Police if you get caught on one that isn't.

Luckily, I live in a fairly rural area (Wallingford is a small market town) and quiet country roads are within a few minutes reach.
The modern roadie crowd is equally derided over here, but like me (who is mainly a lone rider) they have as much right to use the road as another vehicle. Sometimes they don't help themselves by their behaviour but as @saladshooter implies, anyone can be a dick, be they a cyclist, pedestrian or driver.

Interestingly,  many people still ride horses on the public roads around here too. In my 55 years I've never, ever seen a horserider receive abuse,  verbally or physically. They are treated with the utmost respect and people patiently wait to overtake them.

What is it about us cyclists that riles people so much? Is it because for the most part, when we are riding a bike we are doing it purely for pleasure, are we having too much fun?
I know I am!


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)

People that only think about a bikes value, $$$, first word out of their mouth Is what’s it worth, or I only paid $ 400, what can I sell it for not what a cool bike, love this style, color, patina etc. I sell a lot of stuff but usually to make room and fund more bike stuff, I do look at values but first thing is what a cool bike.


----------



## morton (Dec 21, 2021)

vincev said:


> I find the sound of people raking leaves is aggravating so I start up the leaf blower to blow my leaves into other peoples yard.



Best to do this on a day when you have a strong wind  blowing in the direction of the neighbor you dislike the most.

You just need to get the leaves air born and the wind will take care of the rest., neatly depositing in neighbor's  yard.😀
To avoid confrontation, best to do this when said neighbor is not at home.

Just kidding. I have great neighbors.  Everyone helps each other and we get along fine


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 26, 2021)

People who are volume sellers of bicycle parts online, and should know better, yet provide non-standard dimensions for the parts.

For example, selling a headset, and taking a digital caliber to the wrong OD or wrong ID of bearing cups, which does not interface with the frame or forks (or caged bearings).


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2022)

People who post wanted ads with no pictures, don't they think that would help!?, most people don't know what all bike parts look like and seems logical to put a pic of what your looking for, with all in pics here on the cabe it's pretty easy to find a pic of what you need and copy it, oh, I'd better ck all my ads!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2022)

This kind of thing ranks #1 in my book. 

_Sealed in original box_ .......... What a rip off artist. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/363448491147?campid=5335809022


----------



## mrg (Jan 15, 2022)

When you type words like Sh*t in a thread and the cabe's profanity filter turns it to poop ( less offensive? ) when posted so if you wondered why so many people are posting poop here that's why!, I haven't experimented to see what Cr*p ( & other words ) turns into?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2022)

That's goofy. <<<<Another edited word.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 10, 2022)

Ok, Switch..... 
Recent Peeve....
When you try to buy bike stuff from 365 in PA and they don't offer shipping discounts on the 7 things you want to buy from them and the shipping price they want you to pay is over $100 for Items that can all be put in the same box and shipped together for around $40 or less.
Worse?....
When you message them, you never get a reply (2 weeks). When you Call them, your on hold till you decide to hang-up. In my case 2.5 hours.
Then, when they are the one place that has the thing... and you suck it up and buy it and pay $47 to ship 2 of them things in separate boxes. They won't answer your questions, but they will give you bright and shining feedback within 10 minutes that is not automated.... so someone IS there.
Considering that the average retail bottom line is a 40% mark-up, I'd say their disingenuous sales situation equals peeve, and no-sale.

I'm sorry 365... never again.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 10, 2022)

Guys selling  a girly bike and not writing GIRLS BIKE in the ad title. I have to spend another 5 seconds and 2 clicks to be let down anyway. Life is too short


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 11, 2022)

my new pet peeve from yesterday's swap meet. selling off brand grips (pairs) for $5.00 and Schwinn grips for $10.00 all morning. then comes a guy who wants to pay $8.00 and tries to tell me they are not worth 10 bucks. I bet if I were asking 20 he would have been happy paying only 15.00 because he got a "deal".


----------



## tacochris (Apr 11, 2022)

Man I had this situation arise yesterday and it really got to me, to a point where I had to go work on my tahoe just to get my mind off of it.
Ive got a guy who I kinda took under my wing over time, taught him the ropes and even sold him parts and bikes cheaper than normal because his excitement was refreshing to me and I wanted to water that excitement.  Over time he has started snatching up every bike in a 50-100 mile radius and wont sell me so much as a washer or a fork and everything he has and says things like "O I cant sell that, those are popular or rare"....
Yes I know you arent supposed to do things for people and expect things in return but in a case like this, when he contacted me constantly and always wanted advice and guidance you always kinda hope that one day he would be kind to me in return for the kindness I always showed him.  Considering he knew nothing when he met me.....He even asked me if I would sell him something yesterday and in the nicest way possible I said nothing in my garage was for sale anymore.  
It will be a while before I trust anyone else enough to take anyone under my wing only for them to become "competition" instead of a friend.  Just spent the afternoon feeling kinda betrayed and bummed out.  My friendships mean the world to me and I treat my friends like gold....


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Man I had this situation arise yesterday and it really got to me, to a point where I had to go work on my tahoe just to get my mind off of it.
> Ive got a guy who I kinda took under my wing over time, taught him the ropes and even sold him parts and bikes cheaper than normal because his excitement was refreshing to me and I wanted to water that excitement.  Over time he has started snatching up every bike in a 50-100 mile radius and wont sell me so much as a washer or a fork and everything he has and says things like "O I cant sell that, those are popular or rare"....
> Yes I know you arent supposed to do things for people and expect things in return but in a case like this, when he contacted me constantly and always wanted advice and guidance you always kinda hope that one day he would be kind to me in return for the kindness I always showed him.  Considering he knew nothing when he met me.....He even asked me if I would sell him something yesterday and in the nicest way possible I said nothing in my garage was for sale anymore.
> It will be a while before I trust anyone else enough to take anyone under my wing only for them to become "competition" instead of a friend.  Just spent the afternoon feeling kinda betrayed and bummed out.  My friendships mean the world to me and I treat my friends like gold....



Yep, We have a like guy around here. A couple of us gave him some great deals because he originally was an enthusiast. It didn't take him long to become a dealer. His prices to us are crazy, he forgot who we were and is a one way street these days. I  no longer answer his  calls, when I did he always wanted something, never  offering me anything cool.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 11, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Yep, We have a like guy around here. A couple of us gave him some great deals because he originally was an enthusiast. It didn't take him long to become a dealer. His prices to us are crazy, he forgot who we were and is a one way street these days. I  no longer answer his  calls, when I did he always wanted something, never  offering me anything cool.



Prices are so dumb now that normal guys cant really afford to own some bikes so I know how that feels and alot of time I will give new guys a better deal so they can be a part of something that brings me such joy and happiness.  Sometimes you do that and you create a life long friend.....sometimes, you create a monster I guess.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Yep, We have a like guy around here. A couple of us gave him some great deals because he originally was an enthusiast. It didn't take him long to become a dealer. His prices to us are crazy, he forgot who we were and is a one way street these days. I  no longer answer his  calls, when I did he always wanted something, never  offering me anything cool.



There are people here on the CABE who constantly pumped me for info and advice but anytime I asked a question they ghosted me. The two-way ignore feature works beautifully for these folks-and trolls! V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 11, 2022)

He'll eventually run out of money, space, or steam. After awhile, the hoarding runs its course (well almost always, some people incorrigible). You'll have to just work your own leads and bide your time. People who buy up everything like that eventually bury themselves, and usually end up paying more for a lot of the stuff than is justified. I would not be surprised if in 12 months your friend is selling stuff off or out of steam on it.

People who jump in and start buying like crazy usually burn out. The lifers in the hobby usually play a slower, steadier game and know when to pass.

One thing is that, except in some rare circumstances, don't get into the game of doing appraisals online or playing the "is this worth X" game. If you are right, you'll rarely be compensated or thanked, but if you are wrong or the person just gets remorse, you'll be blamed for things not being "right". It's good to provide information to people and to educate, but stay far, far away from the "is it worth X" type of stuff whenever possible.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 11, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> He'll eventually run out of money, space, or steam. After awhile, the hoarding runs its course (well almost always, some people incorrigible). You'll have to just work your own leads and bide your time. People who buy up everything like that eventually bury themselves, and usually end up paying more for a lot of the stuff than is justified. I would not be surprised if in 12 months your friend is selling stuff off or out of steam on it.
> 
> People who jump in and start buying like crazy usually burn out. The lifers in the hobby usually play a slower, steadier game and know when to pass.
> 
> One thing is that, except in some rare circumstances, don't get into the game of doing appraisals online or playing the "is this worth X" game. If you are right, you'll rarely be compensated or thanked, but if you are wrong or the person just gets remorse, you'll be blamed for things not being "right". It's good to provide information to people and to educate, but stay far, far away from the "is it worth X" type of stuff whenever possible.



That's one game I refuse to play...with anyone.  Usually when the first one or two sentences out of someone's mouth is "whats it worth", I pretty much deem you the enemy and clam up.  I do not collect based on worth nor do a really care honestly...I collect based on what makes me smile and makes my heart beat stronger.  If worth was ever discussed it was usually me saying "dont buy that bike its way over priced" or something of that tune.  Lol
Its fair to say I care more about other people than they do me so i guess it just kinda hurts my heart a bit more than anything.....to feel like a stepping stone.
Such is life right?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2022)

Funny, After writing my 1st reply to this, my cousin texted me,asked me to call her husband about some bike. He’s asked for values of garage sale fodder bikes in the past, thinking he hit a goldmine buying them. He has no intention of keeping them but never  thought  to ask if I wanted them. I told her to have him call me later. I’ll be too busy to answer


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2022)

I get tired of those that look down at those riding an E Bike.Mostly are those who ride road bikes.Some people have disabilities or old age and need a little assistance .We all will get there hopefully. I believe in respect and welcome the new type of riders


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2022)

vincev said:


> I get tired of those that look down at those riding an E Bike.



It's not because you're riding an E bike, it's because you're short!


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2022)

Boris said:


> It's not because you're riding an E bike, it's because you're short!



I guess I need to find tall E Bike riders to look up to.


----------



## Boris (Apr 11, 2022)

I guess one of my biggest pet peeves is short guys riding E bikes.


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2022)

I think road bike guys taking up the whole lane in traffic so you have to go into another lane to pass them.


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2022)

people that speak about themselves in the 3rd person.


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2022)

People that say "huh" almost after every comment you make to them.


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2022)

*Excessive Public Displays Of Affection !!! {unless they are doing it to me }.*


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2022)

People sayaing "lol" instead of laughing.


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2022)

I can't figure out why sometimes ( just sometimes ) when I'm posting with pictures it splits my text and puts the last couple of words down at the botton next to the pic, when you edit it looks correct but when you save it goes back to split sentence?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2022)

That’s the algorithm.
It’s been around long enough, to know what annoys you, so when it see’s another post by @mrg, it has a built in, muuuuuhhhhaaaa! feature.
It does that just to piss you off.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 12, 2022)

old worn out bike collectors who hate people who ride bikes for recreation and fitness and do not know the rules of the road.


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> old worn out bike collectors who hate people who ride bikes for recreation and fitness and do not know the rules of the road.
> 
> View attachment 1605791



Theres rules ??


----------



## Gully (Apr 12, 2022)

People that walk around in public talking meaningless jabber on speaker phone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2022)

Doing away with the two-way ignore feature on The CABE


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 13, 2022)

Ah,just remembered this one. A local  metro park has clearly marked bike lanes but the speedo crowd  ignore them, ride in the  middle of the road and truly are a hazzard,to themselves anyway


----------



## tacochris (Apr 13, 2022)

How about people who carry on an entire phone conversation while conducting business at a register, teller station, drivethru etc.  i refuse to help people who dont have the common decency to hang up the phone to talk to me and i dont respond to hand gestures....


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 13, 2022)

tacochris said:


> How about people who carry on an entire phone conversation while conducting business at a register, teller station, drivethru etc.  i refuse to help people who dont have the common decency to hang up the phone to talk to me and i dont respond to hand gestures....



I totally agree.
Except.....
I was standing in line at Starbucks and the lady in front of me was on the phone with her son.
I could hear both sides of the conversation. He was whining and she was tired of it. 
So I joined in... with a little encouragement. I'm just obnoxious that way. Sometimes I'll meet ridiculous with ridiculous.

And now we've been together 5 years...


----------



## tacochris (Apr 13, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> I totally agree.
> Except.....
> I was standing in line at Starbucks and the lady in front of me was on the phone with her son.
> I could hear both sides of the conversation. He was whining and she was tired of it.
> ...



Lol well thats one way to turn a negative into a positive!  

I spent many years working as a bank teller and I just would flat out stand there with my hands folded till they hang up.


----------



## Boris (Apr 14, 2022)

The lowercase cursive letters "r" and "z". I never could make them look good. And the down stroke in the uppercase block letter "Y". I always seem to have it going off to the right or left.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 14, 2022)

People who post bikes for sale and state " the tires still hold air "


----------



## Nashman (Apr 14, 2022)

People walking their children or dogs yet insist on still being on their cell phone. Short of an emergency, leave it at home.  Also people who use a cell phone to avoid eye contact with another person approaching them where in most cases ( hey, if it's a creep stalking towards you/yeah, ignore) a smile or hello was the norm pre-cells. A smile/hello can make a persons day, even from a stranger.

I think it's been established that just plain old "self importance/all about ME" obligates some people to drop all manners and share their personal or business telephone conversations in public earshot/or taking selfies with no regard to their surroundings or other peoples space. Cell phone abuse is a blight. Taking pictures in public places with no regard for other's privacy. Such as public locker rooms or pool sides. No one seems to notice or care anymore. WTF?

Also...... Seemingly talking to themselves while chatting on a ???  Bluetooth when in public, or even stranger when they are walking by themselves and I see/hear them. I used to think they were conversing with aliens. Maybe they are?

Yeah, cell phones generally peeve me off. Used responsibly, a great tool and lifeline. Personally, I don't use one, don't need one. Prefer to be under the radar.




 I have a flip I can take if I'm out on or in a vehicle made pre-1962 for possible mechanical failure. It usually sits at home. Frankly, I don't really know how to use it. Text...Fugggettabouttttitititit..... I'm the old lady in this pic. I've done this rant before. Block me if you want...lol....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 14, 2022)

^^^ those people are all watching someone get bludgeoned to death and not a one calling the police.


----------



## rustyjones (Apr 14, 2022)

A new scratch on an old bike 😕


----------



## SKPC (Apr 15, 2022)

*peeve* _n_ 1 : a feeling or mood of resentment. 2 : a particular grievance : GRUDGE

An introspective read on what bothers who, now 26 pages long.  Makes you wonder about what we really all think. Not bicycle related, (actually it is!) but my peeve is (for most subjects) people making absolute statements while carefully leaving out the most critical or important information in order to hide or evade the truth.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 15, 2022)

Folks who post great deals for bikes on the  world wide web but refuse too ship....


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Folks who post great deals for bikes on the  world wide web but refuse too ship....



ugh that one KILLS me!  There is one posted on this site right now that is freaking awesome but zero shipping so Im out.  Sucks but you gotta make peace with it I guess....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2022)

tacochris said:


> ugh that one KILLS me!  There is one posted on this site right now that is freaking awesome but zero shipping so Im out.  Sucks but you gotta make peace with it I guess....



I've had pretty good luck with finding a fellow CABEr who would either pick it up and meet me at a swap or ship to me. I've picked up more than a few bikes on my way to Memory Lane and delivered as well as picked up and shipped bikes for folks. Where there's a will, there's a way! V/r Shawn


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I've had pretty good luck with finding a fellow CABEr who would either pick it up and meet me at a swap or ship to me. I've picked up more than a few bikes on my way to Memory Lane and delivered as well as picked up and shipped bikes for folks. Where there's a will, there's a way! V/r Shawn



Absolutely!  I have volunteered to do the same for a few folks before!


----------



## Gully (Apr 15, 2022)

Good to know you guys are willing to help!


----------



## tacochris (May 4, 2022)

Here’s one that grinds my gears. 
Being ignored.  My God nothing pisses me off more than being ignored or over-looked like im nothing.  If you ignore me or blow me off i will cut you out of my life forever REALLY quick.


----------



## Gully (May 4, 2022)

Public booger pickers.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 5, 2022)

Grown men who have been neutered, at the Canfield swap a guy wanted a traffic lite I had, he negotiated me down from $125 to $60, It took him 10 minutes of crying and pleading with me so I finally agreed to the $60 offer, then he said let me ask my wife. I said why does she have your balls in her purse. He asked, she said no, wasted 10 min. of my time. That happened 2 or 3 times. I recommend guys like that should carry their balls with them, or ask momma first.


----------



## vincev (May 5, 2022)

This happened a few years ago.A town close to me has a "theme" they do every year,That year was decorating the town with old ,donated bikes.I could not believe what was donated,The old bikes were spray painted and totally ruined.The old seats were painted also.  What a shame.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 5, 2022)

Gully said:


> Public booger pickers.



Even worse the people who do that and think being in their car makes them invisible, but  you see them up to the knuckle and some severe wrist action. I often wonder if they realize the best clearing time is in the shower not in traffic. I do like to sometimes catch their attention and make it clear I saw exactly what they were doing.


----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Grown men who have been neutered, at the Canfield swap a guy wanted a traffic lite I had, he negotiated me down from $125 to $60, It took him 10 minutes of crying and pleading with me so I finally agreed to the $60 offer, then he said let me ask my wife. I said why does she have your balls in her purse. He asked, she said no, wasted 10 min. of my time. That happened 2 or 3 times. I recommend guys like that should carry their balls with them, or ask momma first.



My Lord that is embarrassing!
I have a friend of a friend who built an entire custom truck at a friends house in secret because his wife didnt approve and everyone had to pretend it didnt exist. I mean what kind of life is that!?  You married the wrong woman 100%.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 5, 2022)

tacochris said:


> You married the wrong woman 100%.



Yep


----------



## HEMI426 (May 5, 2022)

As Paul Harvey would say, (Now the rest of the story). His wife actually made me $40, as I was loading to leave a guy seen the $125 price tag and asked if I would take $100 he was standing there with his wife and children, I said yes and off it went. 38 years ago today I got married I bought a 1968 Roadrunner at our reception from a buddy that was at the wedding. A few days later I brought home a basket case for $500. I was questioned about spending our wedding money on 2 truck loads of car parts. Fast forward 1 year and sold the finished car for $12K. She never questioned me again. I'm glad I told this story, I remembered our anniversary is today.


----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> As Paul Harvey would say, (Now the rest of the story). His wife actually made me $40, as I was loading to leave a guy seen the $125 price tag and asked if I would take $100 he was standing there with his wife and children, I said yes and off it went. 38 years ago today I got married I bought a 1968 Roadrunner at our reception from a buddy that was at the wedding. A few days later I brought home a basket case for $500. I was questioned about spending our wedding money on 2 truck loads of car parts. Fast forward 1 year and sold the finished car for $12K. She never questioned me again. I'm glad I told this story, I remembered our anniversary is today.



I have a similar story.  My wife and I have been together for around 20 years and I was doing this for many years before I met her so she was kinda "bathed by fire" so to speak and I took her picking and to junk yards on dates and she grew to love it.  She believes in what i do now so much so that she encourages me to find more and has learned to love my collecting because it has bailed us out of alot of jams in life.  Kinda funny, when I have friends come over and I mentioned the bikes she will stop and say "you're not selling one of your bikes right??".  Hard to find support like that now days...


----------



## HEMI426 (May 5, 2022)

Marring %100 the right lady is key to a long and happy life. My hot rod in my avatar, I told her to sell it when I die and she said, no I'm gonna drive the hell out of it. She said she will sell other stuff to get her pool boy except we don't have a pool. Humor helps too!!!


----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Marring %100 the right lady is key to a long and happy life. My hot rod in my avatar, I told her to sell it when I die and she said, no I'm gonna drive the hell out of it. She said she will sell other stuff to get her pool boy except we don't have a pool. Humor helps too!!!



Told my wife to catapult my body into the ocean and move on.....Lol


----------



## BFGforme (May 6, 2022)

The guy videoing my neighbors house burning down instead of calling 911! Total douchbag….


----------



## BFGforme (May 6, 2022)

Guy selling you a frame and fork as a pair, then getting them and realizing it’s a girls fork and being told bummer! Especially when the guy is supposedly a well known bike restorer! Pisser….


----------



## phantom (Aug 15, 2022)

Not exactly the sellers fault, just another e bay flaw. When a tracking number is provided the listing shows shipped. When I provide a tracking number it's because the item is at the post office. I don't plug in info, get a number and maybe have a pick up once or twice a week. I never leave feedback for sellers that print a number and then the item actually gets shipped four or five days later.

Speaking of being married a long time ( 52 years last May )  my wife said: If I go first would you remarry? No darlin, I'm to old. Would you take up company? Uhh I don't know, maybe. Would you let her drive my car? Uhh I don't know, I guess so. Would you let her sleep on my side of the bed? Uhhh I don't know, maybe. Would you let her use my golf clubs? Uhh. no she's left handed.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 15, 2022)

I never liked the trend to turn lucky seven seat post around. Until I had no choice after building short wheel base 36 Schwinn.   Last resort.


----------



## Gully (Aug 15, 2022)

Beer served in a plastic mug.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2022)

Please don't lift an old Classic bike by the Saddle.😱



burgundy Long sleeved hand wants to help.😎


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 21, 2022)

Sketchy eBay spam listings for cheap parts direct from China. I have a few "standard" eBay searches for old bike parts I do every so often because they're the kinds of parts you go through rebuilding an old bike. At some point this year, several direct-from-China sellers began listing irrelevant junk parts by tagging their listings with numerous subject tags. Now my standard searches turn up 60% direct-from-China junk parts that aren't even related to what I want.


----------



## mrg (Oct 30, 2022)

Ok, someone posts in the Wanted section looking  for a specific year or model bike, multiple people post completely unrelated bikes they are trying to get rid of?, Hey I got this bike for sale!, did they not read the title, thread?, had that happen to me a few times!


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 1, 2022)

CABE 👮‍♂️


----------



## tacochris (Nov 1, 2022)

People who think that deep wallets mean someone has knowledge and wisdom.  

Just because you have enough money to OWN alot of cool things doesn't mean you are an expert on anything other than how to stack money and hoard nice things.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 1, 2022)

People who talk about all the time and effort they put into restoring a bike and you know they just shipped it off with a blank cheque and waited for the truck to return the newly restored jewel.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 1, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> People who talk about all the time and effort they put into restoring a bike and you know they just shipped it off with a blank cheque and waited for the truck to return the newly restored jewel.




old bikes and old cars have that in common.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 1, 2022)

tacochris said:


> People who think that deep wallets mean someone has knowledge and wisdom.
> 
> Just because you have enough money to OWN alot of cool things doesn't mean you are an expert on anything other than how to stack money and hoard nice things.



what if you own a lot of cool things yet have no money to speak of and collected them all over a 30 year period?

I can only stack quarters. 😩


----------



## tacochris (Nov 1, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what if you own a lot of cool things yet have no money to speak of and collected them all over a 30 year period?
> 
> I can only stack quarters. 😩



We're on the same page man!  What I lack in US currency, I make up for in sheer racoon-like collecting abilities and the trading talents of a hobo.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 1, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> old bikes and old cars have that in common.



My experience in this area is actually in vintage motorcycles, but I know this particular species of turd exists in bicycles and cars as well.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 1, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> My experience in this area is actually in vintage motorcycles, but I know this particular species of turd exists in bicycles and cars as well.



The owner, "X", of the former Schwinn dealership in my town, now retired/closed, restored a bike for a customer, "Y". Well, Y belonged to a vintage bike club, which did a write-up on Y's bike in their newsletter. The bike was described in the article as restored by "Y" with no credit whatsoever to "X".  Needless to say, "X" was a bit offended.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 1, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> The owner, "X", of the former Schwinn dealership in my town, now retired/closed, restored a bike for a customer, "Y". Well, Y belonged to a vintage bike club, which did a write-up on Y's bike in their newsletter. The bike was described in the article as restored by "Y" with no credit whatsoever to "X".  Needless to say, "X" was a bit offended.



That happens in the custom vehicle world very often, most times after the vehicle changes hands and the vehicle gets a feature article.


----------



## Barto (Nov 2, 2022)

LOOK IN YOUR MIRROR!!!  Ok, I get it...we drive too fast!  Pulling out in front of me and cutting me off and then going under the speed limit, you don't see the stack of cars trying t get to work?????   Oh, and now you're gonna blow through stop signs?  Pull over and let us get by!!!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 2, 2022)

Barto said:


> LOOK IN YOUR MIRROR!!!  Ok, I get it...we drive too fast!  Pulling out in front of me and cutting me off and then going under the speed limit, you don't see the stack of cars trying t get to work?????   Oh, and now you're gonna blow through stop signs?  Pull over and let us get by!!!



Where I work, there are dedicated bike lanes everywhere. Yet, the E-bike delivery guys still ride on the sidewalk.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 2, 2022)

People who stand on my lawn, while waiting for gUber to pick them up, because their vehicle was somehow towed, by city parking enforcement, after blocking my driveway, (for some reason).

My apartment neighbor suggests reporting as a “Cooper Mini” and said the tow truck came in like 15 minutes, (instead of usual delay).


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2022)

People ( even long time Caber's ) posting bikes/frames for sale here with out a year! and even size, 24-26, middleweight/heavyweight ?, your on the best bike site with all this info at your fingertips and you don't even find out the year!, don't get me started about sh#ty pics!, kinda goes along with wanting help/info on a bike and just a pic of the #'s and no other pics!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 4, 2022)

^^^^^ CRUMMY PICTURES!!!! digital is free, take 20 pictures and pick the best ones. 

I was told 35 years ago the secret of being a good photographer is to take lots of pictures and remove the bad ones before you show anyone.


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2022)

Ya but some people don't even try ( or don't have a clue! ) stupid angles, to close, to far or no pic of the whole bike and of course no guard side pic!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 8, 2022)

*Lunchtime specials *(or siestas?). 
DoND ads that are open at midnight, but not at noontime.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 8, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ^^^^^ CRUMMY PICTURES!!!! digital is free, take 20 pictures and pick the best ones.
> 
> I was told 35 years ago the secret of being a good photographer is to take lots of pictures and remove the bad ones before you show anyone.



And THEN the opposite ..Someone might contact me...  Them; " I have an old bikes you might be interested in them..I can send pictures" 
And Ill reply,TRYING to save aggravation on THEIR part..  
Me;  "OK,great! you can honestly just send ONE overall picture and I can likely tell if its something Id be interested in..If it is I would gladly get more pictures.." (because honestly its usually Huffy 10 speeds,etc..which is understandable because everyone isnt nuts like us and can spot a balloon tire bike from a 1/4 mile away)

3 minutes and  10 pictures later of 2 rusty Huffy 10 speeds.... 🙄 😅


----------



## Hastings (Dec 8, 2022)

This kinda bs. Nothing like cropping out the booger welds and hoping people don’t notice them the panorama pics. No mention in text. 😂 Lol I’m laughing too hard to even be annoyed anymore. I really hope he gets his finances together and remembers not to look up when pigeons fly over head. Karma is the mfr. I’m not. Bike turned out nice had a perfect ugly Betty for the bike only reason for grabbing..to be out of the shop quick and reasonable. Ah well I’ll find a og frame eventually


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 8, 2022)

Steven Busiello eh? Is he a caber?


Hastings said:


> This kinda bs. Nothing like cropping out the booger welds and hoping people don’t notice them the panorama pics. No mention in text. 😂 Lol I’m laughing too hard to even be annoyed anymore. I really hope he gets his finances together and remembers not to look up when pigeons fly over head. Karma is the mfr. I’m not. Bike turned out nice had a perfect ugly Betty for the bike only reason for grabbing..to be out of the shop quick and reasonable. Ah well I’ll find a og frame eventually
> 
> View attachment 1747206
> 
> ...


----------



## phantom (Dec 8, 2022)

Ads like this one. There must be a hundred of them. They say a pair, they say tire(s) not tire. It looks like they are pricing a pair. Au contraire.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/162519487827?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 8, 2022)

phantom said:


> Ads like this one. There must be a hundred of them. They say a pair, they say tire(s) not tire. It looks like they are pricing a pair. Au contraire.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/162519487827?campid=5335809022



Aren't they offering 2 tires and 2 tubes?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Aren't they offering 2 tires and 2 tubes?



This is a pr it also states 2 tires a few times. I've bought & received 2


----------



## phantom (Dec 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Aren't they offering 2 tires and 2 tubes?



When you check the box for quanity ( 2 )  it multiplies the price by two.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 10, 2022)

When you select a quantity of 3 (times the unit of issue— one pair), the shipping triples.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> When you select a quantity of 3 (times the unit of issue— one pair), the shipping triples.



That’s how I make money 💰🤣 —-just kidding!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 10, 2022)

I like to ride my bike to get a drink or eat. I just hate it when random people start rubbing their hands all over my bike. I actually had a guy tip my bike over the day. That was baffling. They rub the head badge, pet the light…


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 10, 2022)

jacob9795 said:


> I like to ride my bike to get a drink or eat. I just hate it when random people start rubbing their hands all over my bike. I actually had a guy tip my bike over the day. That was baffling. They rub the head badge, pet the light…



Maybe put some clothes on that sexy thing?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2022)

jacob9795 said:


> I like to ride my bike to get a drink or eat. I just hate it when random people start rubbing their hands all over my bike. I actually had a guy tip my bike over the day. That was baffling. They rub the head badge, pet the light…



Yea but put your hand on their girlfriend/wife's backside and they act like you committed some grievous act!


----------



## Gully (Dec 19, 2022)

Reading a thread all the way through (because I have the time at the moment) and developing a productive post, only to find that it's locked.


----------

